# panic: ram_attach



## Simba7 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a Digital PC 3100 that I'm trying to install FreeBSD 8.2 onto. The problem I'm having is, when I try to boot from the CD, it comes up with:


```
ACPI: Table initialisation failed: AE_NOT_FOUND
ACPI: Try disabling either ACPI or apic support
panic: ram_attachL resource 2 failed to attach
cpuid = 0
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xc08e0d07 at kbd_backtrace+0x47
#1 0xc08b1dc7 at panic+0x117
#2 0xc0c02a06 at ram_attach+0x116
#3 0xc08dafcf at device_attach+0x36f
```

Along with about 10 other lines. Is there a way to bypass this or is this a lost cause?


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Aug 6, 2011)

Simba7 said:
			
		

> I have a Digital PC 3100 that I'm trying to install FreeBSD 8.2 onto.


Digital as in Digital Equipment Corporation? That name hasn't been used on systems for 12+ years now (changed to Compaq and then to HP). Any system from that era is likely to be so old that it will not run well under FreeBSD (or any other recent operating system, for that matter). 



> The problem I'm having is, when I try to boot from the CD, it comes up with:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


As a first step, at the FreeBSD loader menu, rather than letting it do a default boot, select the "Boot FreeBSD with ACPI disabled" option (normally option 2 in the on-screen menu).

You'll probably get further, but may not end up with a workable system. If that is the case, post a reply and I'll try to provide additional help.

If that fixes it, you'll want to use some flavor of hint.acpi.0.disabled so you don't have to manually intervene each time you boot the system. Refer to the appropriate section of the FreeBSD Handbook.


----------

